
How to Bullet Journal - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm15cmYU0IM
======
jmduke
I used a Bullet Journal for a couple months a few years ago. I ended up moving
away from it, for a couple reasons:

\- It didn't suit my note-taking instincts: most things that I think are
worthy of writing down are either much longer than one sentence (notes from a
meeting, say) or much more numerous such that they would drown out the todos
and events.

\- It was difficult to generate a view of "okay, what needs to be done
_today?_ "

\- It felt frustratingly analog: things like running monthly migrations and
building up a table of contents was one of those moments where I was just like
_Ugh, can 't I have an app do this?_

These are largely quibbles with my own personal habits and tendencies, rather
than flaws with the system itself. I'm happy with my replacement approach --
Todoist with daily Bullet Journal-esque notes that get migrated at the end of
the day -- but it's still lacking with regards to retrospective.

That being said, Bullet Journals were the first step in getting me to
seriously consider how I retain information and organize my tasks, so I'm
forever grateful of them for that!

~~~
taeric
I definitely have the same amazement that you have to monthly migrate things.
I am curious if manually doing it encourages some behavior, though.

In particular, I have found backlogs to be a common source of neglected shit.

~~~
jmduke
Yup. I think the process of periodically going through all your stuff and
deciding whether or not it's still worth holding onto is a valuable one, but
the actual mechanics of doing so in the Bullet Journal fashion felt cumbersome
(especially when you're trying to collate stuff.) .

------
daviesgeek
I'm about a month in to Bullet Journaling and I'm really liking it for a
number of reasons.

First, it's a piece of paper that's always there. No waiting for apps to load,
no Internet lag time; it's always there.

Secondly, I can organize as I choose. I like note taking apps for
desktop/mobile, but the hardest thing for me is being able to organize and
write notes as _I_ chose, not as the program dictates. If I decide I don' like
a certain way of organization, nothing's stopping me from changing it.

Thirdly, I've seen a huge increase in completion of tasks, since they actually
get written down somewhere! I used to use reminders on my phone, but unless I
set a notification (a reminder for the reminder?), it got neglected and never
finished. Also, I could never get myself into the habit of checking my
reminders list every day. I'm sure that reminders or other to-do list apps
work very well for other people, but for me personally, I never found the to-
do list apps to work very well.

As for migration, I think it's actually been really useful for my workflow.
I'm the type of person who doesn't like to see outstanding tasks, so my goal
for every day is to _not_ migrate tasks. Also, migration keeps all those tasks
fresh in your mind, which I've found to be very helpful.

All that said, I'll have to see what I think about it in a few months and
whether my perspective on it has changed.

------
esseti
The idea is very good. And it was good in a short term (6 months), but after a
while its get too time consuming and cumbersome. The analog thing is not that
easy to manage for me that I'm always in front to a PC. Adding tasks is also a
problem sometime for me. I ended up having a stick note on the desktop and
list the things i've to do there. I think that it didn't work for me beacuse I
don't have tasks that I can fill in. I just do things that pops in. However,
since I've the black bullet journal I may start using it again.

PS: I supported their kickstarter campain

------
codazoda
I've used the system, and I like it, but I find that carrying around pend and
paper is a burden. Especially when I have my smart phone on me 24/7\. I use
Wunderlist instead. It has it's faults, but it does most of what I need it to.

------
lgunsch
I don't do the monthly outlook, because it never was useful to me at all. I'm
not much of a calendar event planner type person. Any event I had to remember
a long way off I just put in my calendar app to remind me a few days
beforehand.

One thing I do love is I keep lists on books I want to read in the future. I
also keep lists of things like software, tools, and libs that look possibly
important in the future that I may use, but not right now.

Edit: I've used bullet journaling for over 3, or 4 years now.

------
mergy
Looked into Bullet, but not the style I wanted. I needed more of a journal of
what was done and information around that being driven from collaboration tech
(Smartsheet, Wunderlist, etc.) vs. what I needed to do. I think Bullet is
great for the individual, but everything around teams or groups needs to be
run in a tech solution.

------
TheOneTrueKyle
Spent a good 3 months bullet journaling. For me, like all systems, it becomes
a burden over time. When you start to get anxiety about creating the process
to be more productive, then something is wrong.

I tend to write better when it doesn't constantly feel like a chore, but I
understand the need for a system to get started. What I come to realize is
that I don't need a system, but rather just disciple. Discipline is tough when
you are trying to create a system that isn't so burdensome.

Chaos still seems to work the best.

~~~
Emc2fma
I agree completely. Cultivating the discipline to maintain a daily journal is
the hardest part. Could I suggest that you check out
[https://www.60secondseveryday.com](https://www.60secondseveryday.com)?

It's the fastest way of daily journaling - you make a 60 second phone call
every night to answer the question "What do you want to remember about
today?". From there, it gets transcribed, archived, and it's all searchable as
well.

Disclaimer: I came up with the service after having a need for it myself

~~~
abrichr
Cool! Which STT library/service are you using? How are you finding the error
rate?

~~~
Emc2fma
Glad you like it! Have you had a chance to try it out yet?

Currently I'm using Google's Speech API. Based on my tests, they have the best
transcription results by far.

I experimented with a few others (IBM, for one) and found that while the
coding was easier (because they allow a wider variety of audio file formats),
the results weren't as accurate. Google, on the other hand, is fairly picky
about what types of files can be processed - this is also probably what makes
them more accurate. So in the background, there's a fair bit of audio
transcoding that goes on before transcription.

What do you mean by error rate?

~~~
abrichr
I haven't tried it out yet.

By error rate I mean Word Error Rate (WER):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_error_rate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_error_rate)

~~~
Emc2fma
I can't give you an exact number because the audio/transcripts for users are
completely hidden from human eyes/ears.

Based on my own personal experience however, I would say I've gotten around
85% accuracy.

